# archaon on foot



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

hi all,just thought id pop this up here,ideally i would be looking 30 pounds posted for this but i will barter for price,pics available on request,eu people only please


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

since there isnt much interest il put price down to 25 pounds posted for uk and eu,very good deal as i always see these going on ebay for 40 pounds


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

okay going for 20 pounds incl postag,any buyers?? really need the money


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

moved to ebay guys,link here- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160609740142&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

dropped price on ebay to only 15 pounds!! really need the money


----------

